# Nevada High School Mountain Bike Program



## nv.highschool.mtb (Feb 29, 2012)

I am working to start a High School Mountain Bike Program here in Nevada. The goal is to get High School aged students involved in a great sport that they can do for a life-time.

The eventual goal for Nevada is to have an independent program with local races, but this will take a couple of years to bring it to a reality. What we need right now are students willing to participate. If everything goes well this Fall of 2012 we should see at least one team ready to race in the Spring 2013 series in Southern California.

I have spoken with SoCal's race director and he is excited to see Nevada get involved in their program. Any student wishing to participate now can race as an independent rider through the Southern California Chapter of NICA. Please contact either myself or Matt Gunnell ([email protected] ) to get more information.

e-mail me at [email protected] or reply to this post!

Thanks for reading!

Chris


----------



## nv.highschool.mtb (Feb 29, 2012)

Come out the the Southern Nevada Mountain Bike Association meeting at REI Henderson 7 pm on May 9th. I'll be giving a short presentation on what to expect this fall for High School Mountain Biking. There will be time for some Q&A also. Also there will be a race in August that will be free to all high schoolers wishing to participate in mountain bike racing. I like free stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

You might want to get in contact with some of the local High School and Middle School PE coaches too. They might hand out some flyers for you or get on board with forming a school team.


----------



## nv.highschool.mtb (Feb 29, 2012)

Exactly, but do you know any of these folks? I need others to step up and help me spread the word.

Chris


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Good ideas but few to help execute them. 

The best idea is in developing help to execute. Do you have any contacts with interested kids with parents who support them in this venture? Those are the folks you go to and ask to execute specific, well-defined tasks. For example, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to find out who the PE coaches ( or shops or community groups & etc.) are and how to contact them. It just takes time. All you do is provide the letter; your message is the driving force and the main sales too.

Developing help to execute is something you might do well focus on; it is key to your survival in this journey. You can ignore this until you discover the truth of it. Yet consider this: many have done what you are trying to do before. Developing adult support systems is critical to creating a critical mass of interest which succeeds without you turning yourself inside out.

Spread tasks around. By building in this fashion you create a good foundation. The survival of your effort depends upon moving no further than your foundation allows you.


----------



## nv.highschool.mtb (Feb 29, 2012)

Southern Nevada Mountain Bike Association meeting tomorrow: Come on out to REI Henderson at 7 p.m. Learn more about where this program is going and what our local IMBA Chapter is doing too. Both programs are in need of involvement and we all know how we feel about mountain bikes!


----------



## nv.highschool.mtb (Feb 29, 2012)

Lots of positive feedback from tonight's meeting. A big thanks to Sully and the Southern Nevada Mountain Bike Assoc. for allowing me to speak. It looks like a go for two teams this fall! Anyone else want to start a team?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty good idea! Im from nevada and would like to know more, im in between vegas and mesquite


----------



## nv.highschool.mtb (Feb 29, 2012)

Great to hear from you tony477g. Please stop by the Facebook page, also we will be doing the big promotion for the Fall starting in August. During the Fall roll out we will have booths set up at some of the bigger bike shops in town, or just call me for more information.

Chris


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

So all of this is like a group? Trying to get enough money to bring races to nevada?


----------



## nv.highschool.mtb (Feb 29, 2012)

It depends on what you mean by a "group". The big goal here is to bring high school mtb racing to Nevada. In the interim we will be building teams in Nevada and going to southern California to race. The first team to be stood up will be at Desert Oasis High School in the SW of Las Vegas. I have been approached by other parents/students interested in seeing something at their schools, but the level of commitment necessary is not there yet.
To learn more call me, I'm more than happy to give you information on how to get things going up in your neck of the woods. PM me if you would like to talk more specifically about your area without disclosing to much personal information on this forum or call: 702-546-9675
I do believe with the fall roll-out we might see a few more schools jump on board. However the main focus will be at Desert Oasis unless there are other schools jumping on board. At that school we have a cadre of committed teachers/parents who do want to see this happen.
Chris


----------



## tony477g (Jul 2, 2012)

So if I wanted to join I would just drive up to desert Oasis? Have you given thought to races in Utah? I highly doubt at my high school anything will get done, most kids are looking for scholarships in sports and its a very small school(about 300 people). So football,soccer, tennis are all the major sports and most people wont go the bike route.


----------



## nv.highschool.mtb (Feb 29, 2012)

Well Utah has a league ready to start and will be racing this fall. Right now all the races are toward Salt Lake City and in the communities surrounding it. Next year Utah might be bringing some races further south. Currently racing will be on Saturdays starting on Sept 8th Utah There is a team at Snow Canyon High School in St George and they are participating in the Utah league, that might be an option for you too. Another option would be to race as an Independent rider for your area and join us at the Southern California races this Spring.


----------



## rando6432 (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck. It's lots of fun riding and working with the students. I ride @ once a week with the Yucaipa High team during the season.


----------



## krud (Jul 18, 2008)

Any updates on the Nevada League?


----------



## DrPsyche (Oct 30, 2018)

The Nevada Interscholastic Cycling League was founded in 2016, and since then we've managed to organize a lot of remarkable events for Galena High School students. The resources are combining the Southern Conference and Northern Conference overview with the program series.


----------

